# NewPoll... Who should be our next Primeminister?



## warspite (28 Dec 2006)

I've heard a lot of people nominated on this forum to be our next primeminister. So I decided to put all the ones I can remember into a poll and see who is the favorite. I've also added a few shoe-ins for variety 

If anyone else has any candidates please speak up and if possible they could be added to the list.


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Dec 2006)

Paracowboy for the win


----------



## Trinity (28 Dec 2006)

need to add   "tess"

seems he's in ever poll  ;D


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Dec 2006)

there is a vote for Jack Layton...


----------



## gaspasser (28 Dec 2006)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> there is a vote for Jack Layton...




...umm, maybe for the next figure 11 pose?!
 :sniper:


----------



## youravatar (28 Dec 2006)

Wooo go RICK!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Dec 2006)

Gen. Rick Hillier, all the way!!  ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (28 Dec 2006)

Voting for NDP should a criminal offence


----------



## tlg (28 Dec 2006)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Voting for NDP should a criminal offence



Amen.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Dec 2006)

*WHAT ABOUT Ms Dewey?!?!?!?!?!? *    >


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Dec 2006)

EFF Rick,

tess all the way...do I need to run my rants again?

dileas

tess


----------



## CrazyCanuck (28 Dec 2006)

Mods mind banning whoever voted for Layton?


----------



## youravatar (28 Dec 2006)

Everyone jump on the tess bandwagon! I know i have.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Dec 2006)

No Highland mafia rule  >


----------



## youravatar (28 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> No Highland mafia rule  >



Highland Mafia for life!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> No Highland mafia rule  >



_Et tu, Brute_

dileas

tess


----------



## Justacivvy (28 Dec 2006)

There are two Ricks  > so I guess one for PM (Hillier) other for deputy (Mercer)?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Dec 2006)

I chose Hiller as he has real leadership ability, however Rick Mercer came a close second, as I would love to see him rip into people during question period and give a speech at the UN.  ;D


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Dec 2006)

Me vote Rick Hillier!


----------



## youravatar (29 Dec 2006)

everybody is voting for uncle rick. no love for the highland mafia.


----------



## TCBF (29 Dec 2006)

Wots wrong with the one we gots?  Ya should have gone after the LAST few guys!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Dec 2006)

What????? Jack Layton got ANOTHER vote!!!!!!!!!!!

VOTING FOR LAYTON IS PUNISHABLE BY TAR AND FEATHERING


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Dec 2006)

Whoever voted JackL:

I think you stink.  ;D


----------



## Burrows (29 Dec 2006)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> Whoever voted JackL:
> 
> I think you stink.  ;D


We know it was you.


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Dec 2006)

No way you kidding me?


----------



## Burrows (29 Dec 2006)

No.


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Dec 2006)

Then you must be a liar pants on fire wolf crier agent with a wire 'cuz ain't no way I voted for that guy.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Dec 2006)

Hillier's sure getting all the votes, though I have heard him say that he is no politician


----------



## Burrows (29 Dec 2006)

Boater said:
			
		

> Hillier's sure getting all the votes, though I have heard him say that he is no politician


Good, we don't need anymore of them involved in politics.


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Dec 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Good, we don't need anymore of them involved in politics.



I wish it were possible to have a Prime Minister not involved in politics.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Dec 2006)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> I wish it were possible to have a Prime Minister not involved in politics.



It is possible.... Layton knows so little about politics that he doesnt even class as being one of them. He just tries to run a party to get on TV.


----------



## geo (29 Dec 2006)

Make a politician out of the CDS??

naw - watcha trying to do?.... screw him up?


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Dec 2006)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> It is possible.... Layton knows so little about politics that he doesnt even class as being one of them. He just tries to run a party to get on TV.



I'd have to say he is a politician cause he's definetly not a realist


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Dec 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Make a politician out of the CDS??
> 
> watcha trying to do?.... screw him up?


May I remind you that he IS a Newfoundlander... how much more screwed up can a person get??


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Dec 2006)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> May I remind you that he IS a Newfoundlander... how much more screwed up can a person get??



Easy be from Hudson Quebec  (according to wikipedia it's where Taliban Jack was born)


----------



## FredDaHead (29 Dec 2006)

Best way to be sure Quebec will separate? Get Don Cherry in.

He's about as popular here as Hitler is in Poland. Well, almost.

...And they thought a PM from Alberta was bad...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Dec 2006)

TB Jack's from Quebec eh? Well we should get him to run for Bloc leadership then. That would take care of a lot of seperatist feelings.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Dec 2006)

Hypothetically speaking if he did win that that would put him in control of a bigger party than he has now which would not be good


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Dec 2006)

Boater said:
			
		

> Hypothetically speaking if he did win that that would put him in control of a bigger party than he has now which would not be good



 Yeah thats hypothetically speaking.... but it's Layton, and he would find a way to screw it up sooner or later. ;D


----------



## Big Foot (29 Dec 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Best way to be sure Quebec will separate? Get Don Cherry in.
> 
> He's about as popular here as Hitler is in Poland. Well, almost.
> 
> ...And they thought a PM from Alberta was bad...


Well it's nice to see that Harper ranks better in Quebec than Hitler did in Poland. After all, Harper didn't invade Quebec, lol.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Dec 2006)

I don't think your giving Layton enough credit, he seems quite capable of pulling a rabbit out of a hat every now and then, look at how he made the Liberals increase money to healthcare(I think) and how he's pulling the stings on the Conservatives environment policy. But I'm sure in the eye's of the majority he would find something to screw up or break, but remember in Canada all he needs is a large enough minority to keep him potent.

P.S. I don't agree at all with this guys policies, I'm just pointing this out

edit: clarity


----------



## warspite (29 Dec 2006)

Well everybody it's the evening of the first day of voting and the standings so far are:

Who should be our next Primeminister
Rick Mercer  6 (8%) 
Don Cherry  6 (8%) 
Paracowboy  9 (12%) 
Gen. Rick Hillier  42 (56%) 
Mary Walsh  2 (2.7%) 
Jack Layton  2 (2.7%) 
Darth Vader  5 (6.7%) 
the 48th regulator    3 (4%) 

Gen. Rick Hillier is by far in the lead with 42 votes, with Paracowboy maintaining a strong 3 point lead over Rick Mercer and Don Cherry who are both tied for third place with six votes. Bringing up the rear is Darth Vader with 5 votes, followed by Tess with 3. And in last place is..........
.......... ??? WTF..............​
* JACK LAYTON HAS TWO VOTES*​What the heck went wrong here, I was supposed to be able to laugh at the zero next to his name.​:brickwall:​


----------



## rmacqueen (29 Dec 2006)

It has got to be Darth Vader, he has a really cool suit and make things move with the power of his mind.  Hillier, well, ummm, Vaders suit is still cooler. ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (29 Dec 2006)

The Soldier of Soldiers for me  

General Rick Hillier

HL


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Dec 2006)

ONLY if I get to be the sitting member in charge of 'basic human courtesy' disipline in the House of Commons.....


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2006)

Where's the female option for the voting block of us wimmin?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Dec 2006)

I'm sure Mary Walsh appreciates the fact you think she's a man.........


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm sure Mary Walsh appreciates the fact you think she's a man.........


Crap. I missed her. Too bad though, I voted for Tess.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Dec 2006)

The Librarian will be my deputy prime minister, and I will make all Mondays  holiday.

3 DAY WEEKENDS!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (29 Dec 2006)

WHAT? FOUR of us voted for Taliban Jack? I wanted to be the only one!

....only to see just how messed up this country could get before some
Monty Python character stepped in to sort things out...






"All right now, this is getting too silly"


----------



## El Gerco (29 Dec 2006)

This whole thread is too silly. But while I'm here Rick Mercer.


----------



## warspite (29 Dec 2006)

Well will you look at that...... Taliban Jack has more votes than Tess ;D


----------



## Big Foot (29 Dec 2006)

5 for Jack Layton?!?!? What is happening to this place? lol


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2006)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> 5 for Jack Layton?!?!? What is happening to this place? lol



Apparently way too many JMs coming on board to disturb us!!

Tess,

If I'm your Deputy PM, do we have to wear kilts? I look bad in skirts bud.  :-\


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Dec 2006)

Would rather wear this outfit?

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Would rather wear this outfit?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Those are smokin'!! I'd wear them with my black boots in a heartbeat!! Could I be issued a short sleeve shirt though?


----------



## TCBF (29 Dec 2006)

"Would rather wear this outfit?

dileas

tess"

Hey, tess, I know that guy.  He was Mike Myers' father in "I married an axe murderer."  Right?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Infanteer (29 Dec 2006)

Just 'cause you guys never put me on the ballot - take that....


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Dec 2006)

BOOOO!!!!! Rigged!!! I revoke my vote!


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Dec 2006)

Aren't you there already, right above me?

dileas

tess


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Dec 2006)

FWIW: I voted Rick Mercer.  Rick Hillier is a good, nay, VERY good general.  Doesn't mean he would be a good PM.  Mercer, on the other hand...

Layton?  Fergetaboudid!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Dec 2006)

Great.....: 3 meglomaniacs from army.ca.....


----------



## Magravan (29 Dec 2006)

I just want to see public opinion of Canada after our PM uses a Lightsaber to wade through a meeting... Imagine the bargaining position we'd be in with a Death Star parked out a little beyond the moon


----------



## Trinity (29 Dec 2006)

gee

funny how "Infanteer" name got put in where Rick Hiller was


 :


----------



## niner domestic (29 Dec 2006)

Why is this starting to remind me of one of those UN monitored elections? Despot anyone?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> gee
> 
> funny how "Infanteer" name got put in where Rick Hiller was
> 
> ...



Go back a page and read. :


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Dec 2006)

neat I am beating Mary Walsh....

 :

dileas

tess


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Dec 2006)

Jack is up to six votes  :threat:!!!! Hillier needs to be put back on the ballot, he's losing percentages.


----------



## warspite (29 Dec 2006)

Wow....... ya know....... something looks a bit different then the last time I was here ???....... ;D


----------



## youravatar (30 Dec 2006)

Go Highland Mafia. 

VOTE TESS


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2006)

Well,

I see the Monkster has replaced infanteer as the front runner. Blue berets are going to be deployed to monitor this one very shortly I think.

What would a girl have to do to to become the front runner? A change from the Monkster to the "Monkstress" is in order I believe. It's high time we had a smoking hot chick running this country to sort it out.


----------



## gaspasser (30 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Those are smokin'!! I'd wear them with my black boots in a heartbeat!! Could I be issued a short sleeve shirt though?


Aye! But wud ya go regimental???


Who change the list?  Where's Uncle Rick?  I voted for him not The Monkster (who's he?)

Happy New Year. :cheers:


----------



## gaspasser (30 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> It's high time we had a smoking hot chick running this country to sort it out.


Hmmm, like Belinda Stronach?  What colour is here hair today?  
I thought Kim Cambell was sort of cute. 
Maybe Vern should run for PM and we'll get this country right sorted out in supply style.  
"You want how much for unemployment?  Get a job!"

 ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Dec 2006)

Clearly Para for PM.  Then during Question Period, it would be perfectly acceptable to cross the floor and throat punch whomever was talking if they were being a clown.  I bet there would be a whole lot more productive conversation from then on.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Dec 2006)

Doesn't matter, obviously this unaturally good looking candidate " The Monkster" has it wrapped up. :king:

The peeps have spoken.....


----------



## rmacqueen (30 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Who change the list?  Where's Uncle Rick?  I voted for him not The Monkster (who's he?)


Hmmm, I smell something fishy here.  First the head of Elections Canada suddenly resigns and now this.  I can see the hand of Harper in this.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Dec 2006)

Harper?, Harper??....nope, never heard of him...


----------



## tlg (31 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Clearly Para for PM.  Then during Question Period, it would be perfectly acceptable to cross the floor and throat punch whomever was talking if they were being a clown.  I bet there would be a whole lot more productive conversation from then on.



I'm agree zipper, only Para should heart punch them instead. Would be a lot more effective and funnier to see.  >


----------



## youravatar (31 Dec 2006)

Tess and layton are tied   

GO TESS BEAT TALIBAN JACK!


----------



## tlg (31 Dec 2006)

The options keep changing. This is MADNESS I tells ya, MADNESS!!!!


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I smell something fishy here.  First the head of Elections Canada suddenly resigns and now this.  I can see the hand of Harper in this.


Hmmm, the list has changed yet again.  Not only do I smell something fishy, but I'm beginning to see someone's B I G head.
Ego perhaps?

 :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hmmm, the list has changed yet again.  Not only do I smell something fishy, but I'm beginning to see someone's B I G head.
> Ego perhaps?
> 
> :



It's a fun thread in Radio Chatter. Don't lose sleep over it.     Mine's the fourth name in that slot. No ego and nothing to get excited about. :


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

rc, it was all typed in fun.  I was being fasticious and sarcastic.   Hence the rolled eyes smilie-thing.






have one on me...
Happy New Year


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Dec 2006)




----------



## youravatar (31 Dec 2006)

Durrrr CADETS for PM!!! Durrrr.... :blotto:


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Jan 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Mine's the fourth name in that slot. No ego and nothing to get excited about. :


Not any more. ;D


----------



## youravatar (2 Jan 2007)

well the combined vote puts tess firmly in the lead. case CLOSE!


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2007)

I can't believe the moderators on this forum and the extent of their interferance with the democratic process.  >

Yay!! I'm going to be Deputy PM!!  ;D

And get a new outfit for photo-ops to boot!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Jan 2007)

ARg,

Once again I am foiled...

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> ARg,
> 
> Once again I am foiled...
> 
> ...



Alas Tess,

We are not foiled in our quest!! 

The 48th Regulator = 75 votes;
Monkster = 55 votes; and
the Bunny = 5 measely votes.

We shall yet adorn the public in our fashionable uniforms!!  ;D


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Jan 2007)

Awww you could dress up the MP's (Members of Parliament).  ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2007)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Awww you could dress up the MP's (Members of Parliament).  ;D



Only the opposition MPs (in lovely outfits of my choosing!!) because as I figure it...Tess will have a majority go*vern*ment if this vote holds up!!  ;D



> The 48th Regulator = 75 votes;
> Monkster = 55 votes; and
> the Bunny = 5 measly votes.



 >


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Jan 2007)

OH OH!  Can I be named Minister of Watchdogging the Opposition?
Edit: Yipes, the rise to power has already started... The Librarian is directing staff...


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Only the opposition MPs (in lovely outfits of my choosing!!) because as I figure it...Tess will have a majority go*vern*ment if this vote holds up!!  ;D
> 
> >



He would have to as he holds the most seats  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jan 2007)

Man, this poll has gottin out of hand  :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Jan 2007)

Everybodies got a story............except one,....vote for 'aging porn star'


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Jan 2007)

See, now if you had included Silverbach, then I would have jumped on that band wagon in a heartbeat!   ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Jan 2007)

Needed some more exotic names,...old Pascal is just a tired cliche now.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Needed some more exotic names,...old Pascal is just a tired cliche now.



But what about all his re-incarnation attempts?


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

>


----------



## chalk1 (4 Jan 2007)

I nominate my Pure Energy battery re-charger as Minister for the Environment.


----------



## Yrys (10 Jan 2007)

Mmm, anyone noticed when was the last change about the nominated ?



> Question:  	 Who should be our next Primeminister?
> Tess & Librarian 	- 19 (11.7%)
> Tess & Librarian 	- 28 (17.3%)
> Tess & Librarian 	- 61 (37.7%)
> ...


----------



## warspite (11 Jan 2007)

Hmmmm..... it appears the mods aren't the only ones who can mess with the poll :evil:


----------



## armyvern (11 Jan 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> Hmmmm..... it appears the mods aren't the only ones who can mess with the poll :evil:



It's OK; I fixed your typo!!


----------



## armyvern (11 Jan 2007)

Well Tess, I guess we win after all!!  >


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well Tess, I guess we win after all!!  >



yeah right !!!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jan 2007)

ten....nine.....eight....


----------



## armyvern (11 Jan 2007)

seven...six...five...four....three...two....


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Jan 2007)

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> dileas
> 
> tess



I agree!! All hail Queen Vern!!  ;D


----------

